# Talk to me about cups



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I can drink out of almost any cup but for latte art some are easier than others to learn/perfect the skills.

So talk to me about your views on this..... What should I be buying?

Why too should I pay a fortune for a single cup?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I believe you need curved side walls. And here endeth my knowledge on the matter.

Inker, d'Ancap etc. Are all nice quality and look nice to boot.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Can't really expand on Risky's comment except to say that the Acme cups I bought are a pleasure to drink from, and do help with my latte art (obviously not quite enough hahaha!)

I have no experience with other 'proper' cups - before the Acme cups I used double wall glass (espresso size and cappuccino size) from Cream Supplies


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I have one loveramics 6oz tulip shaped cup I bought for my daughter. In my opinion it's an ace cup for latte art. I think it's the nature of the narrow base making the crema deeper and easier to get the benefit of it's colour to blend with the first splash of microfoam.

On saying that I am a very average latte artist at best. I rate the Loveramics cups though.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm quite happy with my 6oz flat white cup from IKEA, it cost me the huge sum of £2.50, although you can buy sets as well.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

The cups help somewhat but technique is all.

As long as the cup is round the milk will flow evenly making the art, I tried both a shell and an amethyst geode recently and both mess up the pour because of the uneven sides.

Cups I prefer are "Not Neutral" with a massive flat on the top of the handle for your thumb to sit on.

Ian


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Its technique more than cup shape/size and don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Proof:









A 5oz coupette glass for champagne/cocktails which has a very weird dip in the bottom that creates a serious amount of turbulence and also the rim is narrower in diameter than the widest part of the walls.

Technique.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ah but did you use a jug or a baseball boot?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Can you do the same in something square though?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Can you do the same in something square though?


Couldn't find something square so cut the bottom of a bonsoy box off. First attempt.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Damn, I just bought acme cups .... I could have had the one above


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Scotford

Jeez, how many shots did you have to pour into that thing?!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Second attempt.









@DoubleShot it hold about 4.5oz. Cut it off very shallow!


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

grumpydaddy said:


> ..........Why too should I pay a fortune for a single cup?


you dont have too

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pillivuyt-French-Porcelain-4-Coffee-Cups-4-Saucers-white-/151914485045?hash=item235ecf1535:g:0oYAAOSwfZ1WbSle


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Ah, okay. At first glance it looked the size of a packed lunch box which would have obviously needed plenty of shots to provide the nice looking golden brown crema top.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Scotford - Class. Pure class.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Is this a display of "how to hijack a thread for self gratification"

Ian


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Scotford said:


> Its technique more than cup shape/size and don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


Agreed


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Eyedee said:


> Is this a display of "how to hijack a thread for self gratification"
> 
> Ian


Not really. I think I proved my point that technique is more important than the vessel. Look at what I poured into, a carton that has all kinds of folds and angles to deal with. With more than two pours I'm sure I could nail something pretty complex.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Derp


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

So lets try asking this: If Tulip or Bowl or any round bottom shape is likely to help, what are your thoughts about size? and about wall thickness?

I am on the cusp of buying my xmas present to me in the form of 7oz fairly thick walled "cappuccino" cups.

During the visit to Rave earlier in the year I heard the sound of introducing air into the milk but some gallons later I am still struggling in that I often end up with thick foam on top of thin milk after a different sound altogether. and this is not conducive to getting started on the art.

I also am using a quite small jug. so now is the time for me to line up the "right" equipment..... the above cups and a 600ml jug seemed to me to be the way forward..... Then just get practicing.

Would you do something different?????


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Most here use 5oz or 6oz as a maximum size for flat whites. If you drink mainly cappuccinos then 7oz might be preferable?

I've had my own struggles trying to texture milk correctly but if you're getting thick foam on top and thin milk below in the jug, it sounds like you're not raising the jug (lowering the steam wand nozzle) part way through steaming. It often gets mentioned to wait until the sides of the jug starts feeling warm before doing this.

Then once you've finished remember to swirl the milk, gently, to incorporate the foam with milk without introducing large bubbles.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Just buy whatever is appealing to you at the right size for you.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?26303-Milk-frustration

the video in the above thred helped me with my milk frustration. Lol

im getting more creamy milk with shiny silky texture. Just need more practice on pouring. Lol


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Some great and useful videos posted in that thread!


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm a big fan of Acme cups, if you buy a few and can find someone to bring them across from the US/Canada they work out pretty cheap. I've got some of their new cupping bowls on their way to me at the moment, worked out about £4 each I think...

My latte art is terrible, hopefully my Kaffeine latte art class tonight sorts that out!


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

If you're feeling indecisive looking at different cups on the internet (as I did) - these are available to look at and touch in your local whittards shop ! Loveramics - two sizes and also available in red. I like them.


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

Not available in square shape though !


----------

